# Hasbean Blake



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Just opened my first bag of fresh beans. Yes I know I've been on the forum a while but its taken forever to get through a kilo of Italian roast from happy donkey!

The bag was... yes you guessed it. Hasbean Blake. Very surprised at the difference. Tasted so much better and fresher. Excellent description on the bag of dried fruit and spice. Got everything. Took a couple of trial runs to get it dialled in. Even though the first two shots were 7 seconds and 4 seconds fast (respectively) they were still tasting well and better than the usual suspect coffee shops! Very forgiving bean I must say.

Getting a bit of channelling in the Puck as the bottomless portafilter had random sprites of water. Need to get a new tamper! It is on the Xmas list but no doubt I'll have to buy one for myself after Xmas after people decide "that isn't a Christmas present!".

All in all a very nice bean to work with and lovely aftertaste clinging to the tongue


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I want to try these and compare it to Jailbreak.

I heard Jailbreak is more suited to Lattes though.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Jailbreak is on my list at some point too. But if it is best for lattes then I need to work out how to steam soya milk!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I use Blake a fair amount. Its a really good "go to" bean. Its forgiving, its better than jailbreak for straight espresso and cuts through milk just as well as jailbreak. Its not too "out there" for guests either, not too acidic. He aimed for something fairly traditional, which i offer giving guests, because if they get something too light or fruity etc, they think something's wrong because they've never had coffee like that before.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive not tried the latest version of Blake, one for the new year


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

I prefer Blake to Jailbreak.....ordered it a few weeks in a row last month. Currently on Union Hand-Roasted Foundation and loving it in milk.


----------



## Antibubble (Oct 23, 2011)

We usually use Blake, preferred to Jailbreak. We tried La Illusion the other day and that was excellent. Well worth a treat.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

might try blake then


----------

